# X-Box Live



## mac1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Does anyone here use X-Box Live? I haved been considering it for ages now, and I think the release of Halo 2 might just be the turning point.

I'm just curious to see what a few other people think of it first.

Also, I have a few questions for the technically minded of you. I am running 576k/s ADSL from my PC without the use of a network hub (I have one of the alcatel frogs), does anyone know if its posible to simply use the ethernet port on my PC and an RJ45 to go live? If so, would I have to disconnect my broadband in windows, or could I share the connection? Also, if I shared the connection, do you know if that would greatly affect the speed of X-Box Live, or would that depend on how much bandwidth my windows applications were using?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 26, 2004)

I was just about to create this thread.  Weird!!  What service provider do you use mate?  Halo 2 and Pro Evolution Soccer 4 online are at the core of my wanting to go out and buy another Xbox and go live.  The question is, are there enough quality live games to justify me parting with my cash?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 27, 2004)

Surely somebody uses Xbox Live.  We could link up online and kick some heathen ass!  We could even make a clan.  The burning cross variety....


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 30, 2004)

No Xbox Live peoples?  Nevermind.


----------



## Hypes (Nov 30, 2004)

I am getting my box modded soon and will be playing on the free Live version.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 30, 2004)

Offer further information my ancestral cousin.  I read somewhere that Microsoft periodically check you hard drive for mods or irregularites such as more hard drive space.


----------



## Hypes (Nov 30, 2004)

With a modded X-Box you are using a different network, and Microsoft has no input on your access to it. 

Besides, if they do so, then they are liable for infringement of various rights and you're free to sue them.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 1, 2004)

Please provide further info.  A PM or an email - if you do not feel comfortable discussing it here.  This would be of huge benefit to me.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you have to pay for this 'different' network?  What are its benefits?


----------



## Hypes (Dec 3, 2004)

It's completely free. Just look up modding online. All you really need is a chip and the skills to implant it.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 5, 2004)

Are the modded online features better?


----------



## Hypes (Dec 6, 2004)

They're free?


----------



## mac1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> What service provider do you use mate?


 Freeserve

On modding, I have a friend who's just brought his to London to get it done about a month ago, If his doesnt break down in the next few months, I'll get him to bring mine to London when he next goes to be modded too.


----------

